# Has anyone spent a month at Disney



## dms1709 (Aug 16, 2012)

I am looking to spend a month in Florida and was wondering if anyone has spent a month at one of the Disney resorts?

Thank YOu

Donna


----------



## elaine (Aug 16, 2012)

if you post over on the DVC section of disboards.com, you will find a few who use DVC as a winter residence for 1+ months. OKW is popular for that.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Aug 16, 2012)

Never spent a month in one resort, but have spent over a month at onsite resorts.  The most in one resort was 19 days (a combo of points and exchanges).   Our ultimate goal will be to spend a significant portion of winter there once we retire.

I have seen postings regarding timeshares limiting a stay in one unit to less than 30 days and speculation has it that this is due to possible residency issues.  This past trip I noticed on my DVC confirmations that the bearer is prohibited from making a Disney property their legal address.  However, not sure if that would protect them from actual laws that establish residency.

Even though we have had to change resorts, staying onsite for a month can really spoil a person.  You truly get to thinking that DVC is "home" and your legal residence is just the other place you have to stay at until you get to go "home".


----------



## talkamotta (Aug 17, 2012)

Unless you have alot of points isnt that impossible to spend a month on Disney property????

When I heard a month, my personal opinion, and Im glad we arent all alike, was to think WHY???

*Florida has so much to offer.*  The parks are great, I love Disney,  but there's the Gulf (my favorite) and what about St Augustine.  We are going to the panhandle next year and Im so excited,  went to the Keys last year.  

I guess thats why we got into timeshares so we could explore until we find our home away from home.  Mine is Longboat Key.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Aug 17, 2012)

talkamotta said:


> Unless you have alot of points isnt that impossible to spend a month on Disney property????
> 
> When I heard a month, my personal opinion, and Im glad we arent all alike, was to think WHY???
> 
> ...



Yes, everyone is different.  Eventually we hope to explore more, but right now, for us, Disney is a comfortable place for our autistic daughter.  As she is growing older we have noticed that we can expand her world, but for now, we would rather use our vacation dollars towards the a place where we know we will all enjoy it.

I think alot of the people who stay that long think of it as their winter home or in our case, we think of it as our summer home.  Before we purchased so many timeshares, we debated on a second home.  However, we are not handy people and did not relish having to deal with the upkeep on a second house.  One is bad enough.  So we have enough points/timeshares that we hope to be able to either do t/s full time when we retire or at least a good portion of the year.  And like you said, we hope to be able to explore, and not be tied to one address for a second home.


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 17, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> Never spent a month in one resort, but have spent over a month at onsite resorts.  The most in one resort was 19 days (a combo of points and exchanges).   Our ultimate goal will be to spend a significant portion of winter there once we retire.
> 
> I have seen postings regarding timeshares limiting a stay in one unit to less than 30 days and speculation has it that this is due to possible residency issues.  This past trip I noticed on my DVC confirmations that the bearer is prohibited from making a Disney property their legal address.  However, not sure if that would protect them from actual laws that establish residency.
> 
> Even though we have had to change resorts, staying onsite for a month can really spoil a person.  You truly get to thinking that DVC is "home" and your legal residence is just the other place you have to stay at until you get to go "home".


I was hoping you would post - you are my Disney Hero  

Too bad DVC went to the dark side for exchanges.....


----------



## talkamotta (Aug 18, 2012)

I have never heard of anyone staying in the same resort for 30 days. I have been amazed at how some of the people on tugs have been able to string back to back vacations for months at a time.  Timesharing is a continual learning process. 

I considered buying a second home and decided even though timeshares was not a good  investment monetarily it was a great investment in my happiness.  I have 2 rental properties and now that I am retired when they become vacant they will be sold.  I am handy but cant and dont want to do all the maintenance work.  So Im right with you on that. 

You have a great plan and Im sure with your daughter it would be difficult to change to a new resort each week. I hope  I  didnt offend you in anyway because there isnt a right or wrong way of timesharing.  Good luck to you.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Aug 18, 2012)

GrayFal said:


> I was hoping you would post - you are my Disney Hero
> 
> Too bad DVC went to the dark side for exchanges.....



Pat, you are my trip report hero.  I love reading your trip reports and looking at your pictures on your website.   



talkamotta said:


> I have never heard of anyone staying in the same resort for 30 days. I have been amazed at how some of the people on tugs have been able to string back to back vacations for months at a time.  Timesharing is a continual learning process.
> 
> I hope  I  didnt offend you in anyway because there isnt a right or wrong way of timesharing.  Good luck to you.



No offense taken.  I knew what you meant.  I was also amazed when we first got into timesharing and thankfully, there are so many people willing to share their experiences and knowledge.  We learned most of what we know from TUG, the old Fairfield Yahoo group, and Timeshare Forums.


----------



## carl2591 (Aug 18, 2012)

It seem you have a boat load of Wyndham points.. have you tried the Bonnet Creek property on Disney property??  with that many points you could stay for 3 months it would seem between the two places ?? 

how many dvc points at this time you have?

just a thought.     that would be a nice vacation eh...


----------



## SOS8260456 (Aug 18, 2012)

While we enjoy the occasional Bonnet Creek stay, it is not onsite Disney.  It is as close as you can get, but not the real deal.  For various personal reasons, the convenience of staying onsite Disney is worth it to us.  I am not against staying offsite and will "make do"  with it if I need to.  We own a minimal amount of DVC points which were purchased mainly for the annual pass discount (purchase price $2500, family of 5 who throughout the ownership purchased approx 6 premium annual passes so far.  Discount is $125 per premium annual pass times 5 family members times 6 = $3,750 plus am able to use the points to add nights here and there where needed).  

I haven't used the new RCI Wyndham points system to trade into Disney.  However, back in the day, when DVC was with Interval International, we used to be able to get DVC trades for as little as 28,000 Wyndham points.  Of course, this took diligent searching and many 2 am to 4 am Interval checks.  But, Bonnet Creek for 105,000 (or higher) WYndham points couldn't compare to a 2 bedroom Old Key West for 28,000 Wyndham points plus fees.

To the OP,
What info are you looking for in regards to staying onsite for a month?

 Is it about room assignments?  They are pretty good about keeping you in the same unit.  I have never had to change units at the same resort.  I have changed resorts and bell services is great with moving your stuff. 

Is your question about which is the best resort to stay at for a month?  I am no help there, because as long as I am onsite I am happy as a lark.

Is it about having a car vs. not having a car?  I can go on and on with possible questions.  Just post some more specifics and I will try to help if I can.  Plus I know I am not the only one on this board who has spent a significant time at Disney.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 18, 2012)

We spent just about the entire month of August in DVC units last year.  We got four separate RCI exchanges into 2BR units.  We were in different resorts each week, but that was what we wanted.  We love most of the DVC properties, and each one has unique things about it.

I've read that the valet will move your bags from resort to resort for you, but we prefer to move everything ourselves.  That can be a pain at DVC since they don't let you use their carts, but we were driving so we brought a large dolly.

The biggest challenge for us was that both my wife and I had other commitments that month, so each of us had to fly out for a a portion of the trip.

We love APs and getting the most out of them!


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 18, 2012)

Never 30 consective days at the same resort.  That must be great where you in the same unit for all those days ?


----------



## TSPam (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi,
We haven't stayed at a Disney resort but we have stayed at Marriott Resorts in Orlando for 5 weeks. One year it was Sabal Palms and one year it was Cypress Harbour. We have also been at Grande Vista for three weeks at a time. For the last two winters we have spent 3 months in Marriott Resorts in the fall/winter and they were great at getting us in early when we had to move so that our stuff didn't melt.


----------

